# Leash-Lunging



## Like's Mom (Sep 10, 2009)

Luke is a generally typical 5-yr-old Golden, sweet, loyal and we adore him! The only real issue we have is that when on a leash, he lunges at other dogs and becomes very dominant. He is fine with any dog off-leash. Is he guarding us? How can we break this? I avoid other dogs at all costs on walks because of this but have no concerns and have never had even an inkling of a problem at the dog park. Thanks for any thoughts and suggestions!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like he needs some training. Instead of avoiding dogs while he is on leash you should try to desensitize him to them. If he lunges change direction than try again. Start on the other side of the street from another dog and then progressively with each time out walking get closer to other dogs.

Or as another dog walks towards you have him do a sit-stay. Reward him the whole time so he is not focused on the other dog at all but on you instead.


Buddy at 95 pounds can be a big lunger especially if he knows the dog. If I know the other dog- I will have him sit but he cries and whimpers until I know the other dog is within 6 feet of us and then I will release him to say hello. If it is a dog I do not know I tell him leave it and we just keep right on walking but at a quicker pace- If he pulls we change direction walking in the new direction for 100-200 feet then be start again back in the original direction.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

He's not being dominant at all - in fact, he's probably insecure and because he's on a leash and can't get away he feels the need to defend himself. Or he is a "frustrated greeter" who gets so frustrated by being far away that he goes over the top and "looses his brain". All together this is commonly known as leash reactivity - ASPCA | Dogs Who Are Reactive on Leash

You're doing great by avoiding the situation - the less your dog has the ability to practice the behaviour the better. Having him "react" will greatly reinforce the behaviour; if he's afraid, he reacts and the situation resolves when the other dog goes away so it become increasingly reinforced ("mail man syndrome") - if he's frustrated, the act of lunging itself is reinforcing. Try at all costs to stay "under threshold" by using redirection and avoidance while you read up and practice systematic desensitization. ASPCA | Desensitization and Counterconditioning.

I would encourage you to read ASPCA | Is Your Dog Dominant? too.


----------

